# New TV = no surround sound?



## arashsh2001 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello,

I have a 5.1 surround sound set up which was working perfectly fine for the longest time. My setup consistented of a Vizio TV and aa Chromecast TV that is connected to the video 1 HDMI port of my Sony AV receiver str-dn1080. I usually either stream everything to the Chromecast TV or use the apps on Chromecast to watch sling, YouTube, or Netflix. 

I just upgraded my TV to an LG OLED yesterday and since then, the surround sound doesn't work anymore. Sound only comes out of the front and center speakers. The back speakers are completely silent. However, I know they work because when I go through the receiver's speaker settings, sound comes out of them. 

When I use the built-in YouTube app on the tv and set the sound option from the receiver to Dolby Surround, only the front and center speakers work. When I change it to multi-channel, the back speakers start working but it there is no separation between the fronts and the back speakers. They all make the same noise at the same time. 

When I use the Chromecast tv to play a YouTube video, no matter which Surround option I choose, only the fronts and the center work, back speakers do not make any noise.

It all worked perfectly fine when I was using the Vizio tv and I never had to mess with any of these options. I have tried all the settings combinations that I can think of. On the TV the sound is set to HDMI arc with eArc activated as well. On Chromecast, surround is on and on the reciever, eArc is activated. 

Another crazy thing that happens is that when I move the Chromecast from video 1 to any other HDMI port, the sound completely goes away. No sound comes out, no matter if I am playing something from a TV's built-in app, Chromecast TV app, or streaming to the Chromecast TV. 

This is really frustrating and completely ruining my new TV experience. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bbronczyk (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,
I wish that I had some suggestions for your issue, but I am having a somewhat similar anomaly with loss of HDMI device audio output after upgrading from an LG OLEDC7P to a new LG OLEDG1P. What model LG OLED did you upgrade to? I am using a Denon AVR-X4500H with a Chromecast/Google TV and a Comcast STB that did not lose audio on the Denon HDMI inputs but I did lose audio for my Oppo BDP-93 and a Samsung VCR/DVD Burner. As a test I did plug an inexpensive LG BDP into the same HDMI input on the Denon as the Oppo was using and there were no audio issues. While troubleshooting I found that if I plug the Oppo Blu-ray player directly into one of the new LG OLED HDMI inputs the audio is working fine. I am frustrated as well.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Like to jump on here -- my dad's LG OLED has similar issue, center channel drops out (sound bar)


----------

